# DYI Grow closet



## berserker (Nov 12, 2007)

I know that there are several out there,I was setting up a VEG grow closet.So,I thought to take some pics along with the set up.First off.you get yourself a cabinet.This one is 3 1/2'w 2 1/2 d 5'10'' h.I got it for $50, at a place that sells used motel furniture.


----------



## berserker (Nov 12, 2007)

Then messure out the size of the two fans,make your cut on each side of the closet.


----------



## berserker (Nov 12, 2007)

Then Place the fans in the cut hole and then secure in place with a screw in each corner.


----------



## berserker (Nov 12, 2007)

Then cut you holes in the bottom,for you wires to run out the back,Then either paint the inside white or some type of reflective material.I went with metalic wrapping paper from the dollar store.


----------



## berserker (Nov 12, 2007)

Then when that is all done set up your light,set you plants inside.I run the fan on the left blowing in clean air and the fan on the right blowing the air out.Then this is what it will look like when completed.Open and closed.Hope this helps and everyone Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## smotpoker (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks nice! I may try something similar to this in the (very) near future.


----------



## berserker (Dec 11, 2007)

smotpoker said:
			
		

> Looks nice! I may try something similar to this in the (very) near future.


With the way the fans are set up and you can control the air flow so easy.I keep a 400 MH in there,my temp is never over 79.You will have to post acouple pic's of your grow closet when it is done.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 12, 2008)

thats cool berk.

 im surprised i havent seen this before....good job, looks great man..


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice thinking, and nice job

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## BigTree420 (Feb 22, 2008)

nice setup i was thinking about something similar in the future...just wondering during dark periods do any lights come in through those windo fans?


----------



## berserker (Feb 22, 2008)

BigTree420 said:
			
		

> nice setup i was thinking about something similar in the future...just wondering during dark periods do any lights come in through those windo fans?


I use this closet for vegging,so the lights on 24/7.But,if you wanted to have down time with the light.Just drape it with a fitted black plastic on the inside,just stick some Velcro on the inside of the cabinet and then on the plastic,easy on off,and no light leaks.Keep it GREEN


----------



## BigTree420 (Feb 23, 2008)

ah i see...yea i would probly use the same space from start 2 finish...thanks for the idea though!...i am moving in about another month so i would like to build something similar...i might just go with another closet though lol


----------

